# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم MRT - Mobile repair tool تحديثات :  [2017/08/24] MRT Dongle Ver 1.97 Has Released - We Catched World first again !!!!!

## mohamed73

Quote:  			 				This update are :
add Redmi 4x aka SANTONI - Unlock Account
Add Oppo A77 ( A77T) Qualcomm Chip Support
Add Meilan E2 Fully Support
And More ...
Fixed Previous Version    *Download link :* 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]       *Let's Make Money again*   Note : Thx to Mang Ident  
Have a nice day !!!

----------

